# man-made burrow for h. lividum--your thoughts?



## MossyIsopod (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm thinking of making a man-made burrow for my cobalt blue female, and I was having some trouble just planning out basic construction. Obviously, the burrow has to have drainage (there goes my idea of using concrete as a strengthener) but still be able to maintain high humidity. I also want to be able to view the spider so that I know she is doing well, eating, and all that jazz. 

I was thinking of using a plastic-canvas material (like they sell cheap at wally world for cross-stitching or whatever), cutting it into manageable strips, and then heating it in the oven to get it more flexible and shape it the way I would like it. Then I'd probably glue the sections together to create the "shell" of the burrow. And since plastic canvas tends to get pokey if it is cut, the lip of the material would be covered up by something permanent to prevent punctures and scrapes. I was thinking a non-toxic aquarists silicone sealant?

The inside of the burrow would be lined with a semi-permeable soft material. Pangea Reptile has some Moss matting by Exo-terra that looks like it would suit my purposes nicely. I think I'd be able to sew this directly onto the skeleton of the burrow with a bit of thread.

A removable burrow is an absolute must in case of emergency or for cleaning. I'd like to simply be able to dig out the substrate and then be able to pull the burrow away from the wall (this, naturally, must be carefully executed with what the image looks like in my head. XD The way it looks in my head, the burrow is mostly supported by the pressure of the substrate against it). However, I also do not want to have to rip the whole thing apart for a single cricket lump or two--maybe removable plugs in the top of the burrow will work--just large enough to get a pair of forceps into? Literally imagine a cork in a bottle!

And, finally, in the odd event that she leaves the burrow in search of good times (whatever they may be), I'd like to prevent her from building her own burrow (and rendering it nearly impossible for me to check up on her as much as I'd like), so I thought I could lay down a sheet of the same plastic canvas about an inch under the substrate (and covering the entire floor surface area) to prevent her from burrowing through. The canvas would allow for good drainage (to allow humidity into the burrow), but the holes are large enough that claws and feet cannot get stuck if she does decide to try to dig. 

Also, thought it might be nice to add that since this is going to be built in a clear plastic box, essentially, I'm going to be melting a hole every couple of inches along the side of the burrow so that there is some access to fresh air even deep in the catacombs, as well as in the top and in the sides above substrate level.

So, I'd like to hear some feedback. Feel free to point out any problems so I can find a way around them, or to suggest other ways that I can do this with fairly cheap materials (due to a limited budget at the moment). Comments are GREATLY appreciated as this will be the first time I have ever done this!

Also, has anyone worked with heating cord? I was wondering if it would be practical to run some through along the outside of the burrow at all to help a bit with heating? would it get too hot for her in a house that stays 65-70 degrees average? Or will a small heating pad be sufficient? Obviously, I can melt holes to run the cord through if it is a viable option.


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 5, 2011)

If the main reason you want a pre-made burrow is visibility, then there's this red sheet plastic stuff people who keep ant farms use.  It blocks light for the T, but you can still see it.  That way, the T is less likely to burrow down to the point where you can't see it.

Another option is the Lund cage, described in the TKD.  Basically, you put a 5 gallon inside a 10 gallon, and then put the substrate and the T between the two.  This also enhances visibility.

As far as maintenance--use isopods.

Anyway, as far as pre-made burrows go, if those options don't work--I'd recommend getting a cork bark slab, and putting it in there at an angle to create a natural hollow in the ground.


And unless your home doesn't have a functional heater, I wouldn't bother with any supplemental heat.  It isn't necessary.


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 15, 2012)

i made a prittay sick burrow!
i cut an inch or 2 off of a paper towel roll,
and placed it in the substrate, somewhat like an inclined underground
tunnel hah, after a few days he dug past the roll at the back so then i carefully and gently
slipped it out while at the same time not disturbing him or the burrow
and the substrate made a perfect casting!.... then i never seen him for days
yet the only down side to this is how the roll starts getting soggy and a little moldy!,
so if you decide to try it dont leave it in there for long!


----------



## groovyspider (Jan 16, 2012)

Honestly how would you feel if you took all that time and it didnt work HA! what id do is maybe pick an opaque container and hope for the best, i see my h.minax all the time because she made about a 14 inch volcanoo along the side and completly hollowed out the bottom its amzaing all the sub dosent come craashing down on her... but thats how it worked for me


----------



## pwilson5 (Jan 16, 2012)

i just cut a plastic water bottle in half.. voila! instant clear burrow.. lol


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/Extruded-Plexiglass-Acrylic-Tubing


----------



## Ben Oliver (Jan 17, 2012)

i tryed to use 1/2" cpvc with my H. lividum it still made its own burrow. so you might get lucky and it may use your burrow.


----------



## Royal_T's (Jan 18, 2012)

The best thing about keeping H. lividum is watching them burrow... Plus they are obligate burrowers and should be allowed to make their own burrows. Mine has multiple entrances but sits at the main entrance 90% of the time.


----------

